# Ridgid Twin Blade circular saw



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Saw one at H/D today for $149.00, looks cool!


http://youtu.be/92UNBbyWQ1g?hd=1

http://www.ridgid.com/Twinblade/


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The used to be a LATE NITE infomercial for a saw exactly like that...except it wasn't a Rigid. I have always been intrigued.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

If i did alot a demo work I might get one. counter rotating blade that cuts anything with no kickback. I'll stick with my sawzall for now, even though I am a tool freak!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A customer of mine about 2 years ago had one and he let me try it out. It was pretty cool. I don't really have a need for one but I like the idea.






Paul


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

had never seen one. pretty nice.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Would be nice until you bend a tooth and it catches on the other blade and explodes


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Would be nice until you bend a tooth and it catches on the other blade and explodes


true. a slight case of the ol bent tooth would cause a problem. i take back what i said . im over that tool. thanks


----------

